# 140 mm Luefter Empfehlung



## TGruebl (31. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir ein neues System gekauft und die zwei Luefter (Front und Back) im Case sind "nur" 3 Pin Luefter.

Ich habe da irgendwie einen Tick das ich unbedingt PWM (4-Pin) Luefter haben moechte.

Welche 2-3 140mm Luefter koennt ihr mir empfehlen. Leise soll es auf jeden Fall bleiben.

Case: Thermaltake Suppressor F31 mit Sichtfenster, schallgedaemmt
Luefter Moeglichkeiten des Case: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

CPU: Intel Core i7-7700K
CPU Fan: EKL Alpenfoehn Olymp (84000000135)

Derzeit laeuft eine MSI 1060 Gaming X im System wird aber dann durch eine MSI 1080 TI Gaming X ersetzt.

Dankeschoen.


----------



## teachmeluv (31. März 2017)

Ich kann dir diese beiden empfehlen:

Budget: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

High-End: Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Budget sowie High-End ist meine subjektive Ansicht, also mögen meine Nachfolger nicht gleich wieder 1000-fach gegen argumentieren


----------



## BeaverCheese (31. März 2017)

Der Noctua NF-A15 ist ein Lüfter für CPU-Kühler.
Für Gehäuse gibts den NF-A14 PWM.
Noctua NF-A14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## teachmeluv (31. März 2017)

BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Der Noctua NF-A15 ist ein Lüfter für CPU-Kühler.
> Für Gehäuse gibts den NF-A14 PWM.
> Noctua NF-A14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Gruß



Kann für beides verwendet werden


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. März 2017)

*Front:*
Feiner Staubfilter + Kunststoffgitter + lediglich seitliche Luftteinlässe
-> entweder rausnehmen oder etwas auf statischen Druck achten
Montageschiene für sowohl 120mm als auch 140mm, die Strömungsfläche wird in de Breite jedoch auf (etwas unter) 120mm reduziert
-> am besten 120mm nehmen
Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (hoher Durchsatz, geringer Druck, aufgrund der Blattgeomeetrie gerade saugend sehr leise, hier also durchaus empfehleenswert)
Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (geringerer Durchsatz, höherer Druck, meist für den Einsatz auf Kühlkörpern empfohlen)
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Hybride aus beiden Welten)
Phanteks PH-F120MP (PH-F120MP_BBK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (günstigere Alternative, geht ansonsten am ehesten Richtung NF-F12)
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Alternative zu Noctua, in etwa zwischen dem NF-F12 und -P12)
*
Deckel:*
recht restriktives Gitter + Staubfilter
-> statischer Druck
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-a14-pwm-a943849.html (Allrounder mit Hang zu etwas höherem Luftdruck)
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-p14s-redux-1200-pwm-140mm-a1115331.html (günstigere Variante in grau und ohne Zubehör, leistungstechnisch ähnlich den Tendenzen des NF-P12)
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-silent-wings-3-pwm-140mm-bl067-a1490388.html (auch hier wieder etwa zwischen dem NF-A14 und -P14)

*Heck:*
das übliche Wabengitter
-> etwas statischer Druck
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-p14s-redux-1200-pwm-140mm-a1115331.html 
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-silent-wings-3-pwm-140mm-bl067-a1490388.html 




TGruebl schrieb:


> Ich habe da irgendwie einen Tick das ich unbedingt PWM (4-Pin) Luefter haben moechte.


Das glaub ich dir,
PWM-Lüfter *ticken* schonmal gerne 

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst:
was hält dich denn bei PWM? Kann deine Lüftersteuerung etwa kein 3-Pin regeln?


----------



## TGruebl (31. März 2017)

Danke für die schnellen super Antworten.

Meine Entscheidung, wenn nicht noch mehr Input kommt, würde auf die be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM fallen. Nicht aus technischen gründen, sondern weil mir
die Noctua einfach nicht gefallen. Kann mich mit den Farben, auch wenn ich sie ziemlich sicher nie sehen werde, einfach nicht anfreunden.

Mein letzter Wissensstand und der ist sehr lange her, ist, dass nur 4-pin PWM Lüfter regelbar sind. Und da mein neues Motherboard MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon 
4x Lüfter 4-Pin hat, möchte ich eben 4-Pin Lüfter haben. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich es technisch nicht wirklich begründen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. März 2017)

Deine Gehäuselüfter-Anschlüsse scheinen allerdings nur mit 3-Pin DC angesprochen zu werden. Wird bei MSI im Handbuch mittlerweile auch recht eindeutig kommuniziert.

Für alles jenseits des CPU- und (WaKü-)Pumpen-Anschlusses bräuchtest du 3-Pin DC Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimera (31. März 2017)

Hab selber das F31 Suppressor mit dem Tempered Glass als Seitendeckel und bei mir werkeln im Deckel (am Radiator) 2 Silent Wings 3, im Heck ein Silent Wings 2 und in der Front 2 Shadow Wings, alles in 140mm und ist echt wunderbar. Anfangs war ich skeptisch, ob die beiden Mid Speed Shadow Wings (max. 1000 U/min) in der Front reichen, wegen der Tür und dem "Staubfilter" (kann man so nicht wirklich nennen, da es eher ein Grobstaubfilter ist), doch selbst auf 9V gedrosselt reichten die bisher lockerst (hab grad 24°C in der Wohnung und trotzdem sind meine beiden HDDs und SSDs im Bereich von 24°C bis 31°C). Bei den Deckel-SW3 entschied ich mich für die High Speed Variante, einfach um nach oben hin mehr Spielraum zu haben, doch bisher liefen die (geregelt nach CPU Temperatur) meist nie höher als 900 U/min) und auch der SW2 im Heck läuft permanent mit 9V.
Der Staubfilter in der Front und im Deckel sind nun wahrlich nicht wirklich echte Staubfilter, sondern eher feineres Mesh  Wenn du Staub im PC verhindern willst, dann empfehl ich dir für den Bodenfilter ein paar schwarze Strumpfhosen, davon kannst du dann ein Bein über den Bodenstaubfilter ziehen (am Ende mit nem Kabelbinder abschliessen) und hast dann nen wirklich effektiven Staubfilter. Bzgl. Lüfis nicht empfehlenswert für die Front: eLoop (hab bisher aber nur die 120mm im F31 getestet), Noctua NF-P12 (die alten) o.ä., die empfindlich auf ne vernetzte Front sind  Die eLoop waren zwar bei 5V noch ok, aber schon bei 7V hörte man sie rauschen und mit 12V waren sie echt unangenehm, ebenso die Noctuas. Der Silverstone Air Penetrator lieferte zwar die besten HDD Tempis, war aber immer relativ hörbar. Im Deckel hab ich sie dann gar nicht erst ausprobiert, da ich dort sehr zufrieden bin mit den SW3. Sicher, die BQ kosten h8alt deutlich mehr als so manch anderer, doch für mich(!) kam bisher noch kein anderer Lüfis an sie ran, wenn es um Lautstärke bei 100% Drehzahl ging.
Aber, eins muss dir auch bewusst sein: Empfehlungen für Lüfis bzgl. Lautstärke sind halt eher nonsense. Warum ist ja auch logisch: du wirst nie ein Geräuisch gleich wahrnehmen wie jemand anderes und drum muss es nicht mal ansatzweise sein, dass der Lüfi welcher für XY oder YZ ultraleise ist, auch für dich so schön leise ist. Nur so als Hinweis: für einen Kollegen von mir, da war die Referenz-GTX480 super leise, wenn sie nachts am falten war  Ich hatte schon nach 5min das Bedürfnis, den PC aus dem Fenster zu schmeissen, doch der Typ schlief seelenruhig 2m neben dem PC... Das ist drum ein Grund, warum Lüfiempfehlungen nur begrenzt Sinn machen. Am besten ist, wenn du dir die Review von DerKabelbinder anschaust und dir dort die Soundfiles reinziehst, DAS ist eine echte Empfehlung, denn dort kannst DU dir selbst jeweils ein Geräuschbild von jedem Lüfi machen


----------



## TGruebl (31. März 2017)

Ah ok.... da hat mich ja MSI ganz schön hinters Licht geführt. Habe nicht so genau auf die Pin Belegung geachtet. 

Dann werde ich einfache in paar be quiet! Silent Wings 3 kaufen und gut ist.

Zwei technische Fragen habe ich noch.
1) Ist jetzt eine technischer Unterschied, ob ich einen 3-Pin Lüfter auf die SYS-Fan (fake 4-Pin, also 3-Pin) stecke, oder wenn ich einen 4-Pin Lüfter verwende?
2) Der Alpenfön Olymp hat zwei Lüfter die man zusammen stecken kann. Soll ich hier a) den einen an CPU-Fan anstecken und den zweiten koppeln oder b) einen auf CPU-Fan und den zweiten auf Pump-Fan?


----------



## Chimera (31. März 2017)

Zu 1) wenn du nen 4 Pin an nen Fake-4-Pin ansteckst, kannst du den PWM Lüfi halt nur per DC regeln, was ja bei vielen Modellen auch geht, manche neigen dann aber eher zu Nebengeräuschen. Zu 2): weiss jetzt nicht, ob dies beim Olymp auch so ist, aber bei den Retail Lüfis von EKL, da ist am Kabel ein Y-Splitter schon dran, sprich den Lüfi 2 kannst du dort anschliessen un so nur einen Header vom Mobo nutzen. Dies funzt gut, wenn es 2 identische Lüfis sind, die eh mit gleicher Drehzahl laufen sollen. Wenn du sie aber unabhängig regeln willst (was weniger Sinn macht), dann müsstest du sie je an einen Header schliessen.

Edit: Guck, hier auf Bild 4 kannst du es sehen: Alpenfohn Olymp - Wachablosung fur Noctuas NH-D15 im Test | ValueTech.de. Da siehst du den Splitter am Lüfikabel, wo der Tester den 2 Lüfi angeschlossen hat. Hier in Jarafis Review wird es auch erwähnt (ist zwar die gleiche Review, hab es aber erst danach bemerkt -> i'm so soooorry  ), dass die Lüfis die sogenannte "Plus"-Funktion bieten, was eben das zusätzliche Y-Kabel am Kabel selbst ist: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?.


----------



## TohruLP (1. April 2017)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Deine Gehäuselüfter-Anschlüsse scheinen allerdings nur mit 3-Pin DC angesprochen zu werden. Wird bei MSI im Handbuch mittlerweile auch recht eindeutig kommuniziert



Das war noch bei den 100er Boards. Bei den 200ern können die Anschlüsse über Spannung und PWM regeln.

Edit: ok laut Handbuch können die doch nur über Spannung regeln, dabei hat MSI selbst mal damit geworben und es stand auch in einem Testbericht zum Mainboard.

Edit2: Ich habe gerade nochmal im Handbuch nachgelesen und bin jetzt völlig verwirrt. Kannst du denn immer BIOS zwischen DC und PWM umschalten (also bei allen Lüftern)?


----------



## TGruebl (1. April 2017)

Chimera schrieb:


> Zu 1) wenn du nen 4 Pin an nen Fake-4-Pin ansteckst, kannst du den PWM Lüfi halt nur per DC regeln, was ja bei vielen Modellen auch geht, manche neigen dann aber eher zu Nebengeräuschen.


Gut dann werde ich 3-Pin kaufen wenn der Test von Tohrul weiterhin ergibt das es nur 3-Pin Stecker am Mobo sind.



Chimera schrieb:


> Zu 2)Wenn du sie aber unabhängig regeln willst (was weniger Sinn macht), dann müsstest du sie je an einen Header schließen.


Ich habe die Lüfter vom Olymp eh über das Y Kabel angeschlossen. Wollte nur wissen ob es mehr Sinn macht diese separat anzuschließen. Und die Frage hast du mir beantwortet. 




TohruLP schrieb:


> Edit2: Ich habe gerade nochmal im Handbuch nachgelesen und bin jetzt völlig verwirrt. Kannst du denn immer BIOS zwischen DC und PWM umschalten (also bei allen Lüftern)?


Kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, da ich noch nicht so weit bin. Derzeit liegt ein Mobo mit CPU, Lüfter, RAM und SSD(M.2) neben mir am Tisch. Wollte eigentlich zuerst die Lüfter im Gehäuse tauschen,
bevor ich das Mobo einbaue.  Aber ich werde vorher mal den Test machen. Damit ich dann weiß ob ich eher 3-Pin oder 4-Pin kaufen soll.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. April 2017)

Wenn der vierte Pin tot ist ("NC"), dann steht logischerweise nur 3-Pin DC zur Verfügung.
Ob man bei 'vollwertigen' Steckern umschalten kann oder nicht, sollte eigentlich dabei stehen. Hier wird jedenfalls klar nach "PWM Mode" und "DC Mode" getrennt. An Gehäuselüftern bräuchte man nach wie vor welche mit 3-Pin...


----------



## Christian91 (10. Mai 2018)

Hallo was würdet ihr für die Front von einem Fractal Designe Define R6 halten hinten werde ich einen Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 einbauen aber in der Front brauch man doch wegen Filter und Dämmung was stärkeres vom Druck hab mir gedacht vielleicht die Noctua NF-A14 aber ich will alle Lüfter auf 5V maximal 7V laufe  lassen sind die NF-A14 auf 5 V gut oder gibt's da besseres ?

Werde die Noctua wenn als Chromax holen da gibt's die nur als PWM kann ich die auch an einem 5V 3 PIN Adapter anschließen und laufen die dann und auch auf 5 V ?


----------

